# Pineapple Casserole



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2013)

This casserole always used to appear on the table a day or two after Easter, with a platter of leftover ham slices.  

I think it is a nice addition to a brunch.  It can be made the night before and popped in the oven to bake while the coffee is brewing and the ham is sizzling.

I hope you will give it a try!

 [FONT=&quot]Pineapple Casserole[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ cup butter[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ cup granulated sugar[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 eggs[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 15 ounce can of crushed pineapple or pineapple tidbits, including juice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups of day old bread cubes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 cups sharp shredded cheddar cheese[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cream butter and sugar, beat in eggs one at a time.  Fold in pineapple and juice.  Gently fold in bread cubes.  Place half of the mixture in a buttered casserole, sprinkle on half of the cheese.  Add  remaining mixture and top with remaining cheese.  Let stand for at least 30 minutes or refrigerate overnight .  Preheat oven to 350 degrees and bake for 45 minutes to an hour.[/FONT]


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 31, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> This casserole always used to appear on the table a day or two after Easter, with a platter of leftover ham slices.
> 
> I think it is a nice addition to a brunch. It can be made the night before and popped in the oven to bake while the coffee is brewing and the ham is sizzling.
> 
> ...


 

Oooooohhhh ... going to have try this .. thanks for the share !!


----------



## bakechef (Mar 31, 2013)

I had this at the Thanksgiving luncheon at my partner's work.  I thought that it was a weird dish, but tried it anyway.  It was delicious!

I need to have a dinner party with weird, but tasty foods.  My grandmother's lime jello salad with pineapple, mayonnaise, cream cheese and whipped cream will be there, I love that stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I had this at the Thanksgiving luncheon at my partner's work.  I thought that it was a weird dish, but tried it anyway.  It was delicious!
> 
> I need to have a dinner party with weird, but tasty foods.  My grandmother's lime jello salad with pineapple, mayonnaise, cream cheese and whipped cream will be there, I love that stuff.



A couple of years ago we had a cookout using recipes from the late 50's and early 60's that were odd and relied heavily on processed foods.  Sort of a better living through chemistry theme.  Everyone dressed the part and it was a fun inexpensive party with lots of awful food!


----------



## bakechef (Mar 31, 2013)

Went to a Halloween party with a similar theme, I brought the lime jello thingy, and a chiffon cake.  They were both a hit!  Everyone was reluctant to try the lime jello salad, but by the end of the party it was gone!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

This sounds very nice


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 31, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> This casserole always used to appear on the table a day or two after Easter, with a platter of leftover ham slices.
> 
> I think it is a nice addition to a brunch.  It can be made the night before and popped in the oven to bake while the coffee is brewing and the ham is sizzling.
> 
> ...



This is truly a remarkable recipe Bea, and it's often requested. The first time I made it many years ago it was hard to believe how good it was, and now it's a family favorite. I refrigerate it overnight, as I think it really does wonders for the texture. Yumm yumm yumm.....thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 31, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I had this at the Thanksgiving luncheon at my partner's work.  I thought that it was a weird dish, but tried it anyway.  It was delicious!
> 
> I need to have a dinner party with weird, but tasty foods.  My grandmother's lime jello salad with pineapple, mayonnaise, cream cheese and whipped cream will be there, I love that stuff.



We use a similar recipe that includes walnuts.  I think ours uses sour cream instead of cream cheese, and its all blended together and set in a ring mold.  We all called it seabreeze salad.  I just know that it's an absolute favorite of everyone who has tried it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

